# push up



## erico

Ahoj
I would like to tranalate English into Czech. 
"He pushed up both hands in the sky."
The action image is like this ...
http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/sports/hsb08/photograph2/img/17_004.jpg

Google translate is ... 
"Strčil do obou rukou na obloze."
I don't know if this is understandable Czech or not. specially  "Strčil" is fit for this situation.... ?


----------



## Plzenak

erico said:


> Ahoj
> I would like to tranalate English into Czech.
> "He pushed up both hands in the sky."
> The action image is like this ...
> http://www.yomiuri.co.jp/sports/hsb08/photograph2/img/17_004.jpg
> 
> Google translate is ...
> "Strčil do obou rukou na obloze."
> I don't know if this is understandable Czech or not. specially "Strčil" is fit for this situation.... ?


 

Zvedl obě ruce ( or just ruce ) nad hlavu / k nebi/obloze
or
Zvedl obě ruce do vzduchu ( in the air ) .

nad hlavu = above the head
k nebi/obloze = in/to the sky

*Zvedl ruce nad hlavu -* this sounds best to me .


----------



## erico

Plzenak said:


> Zvedl obě ruce ( or just ruce ) nad hlavu / k nebi/obloze
> 
> nad hlavu = above the head
> k nebi/obloze = in/to the sky
> 
> *Zvedl ruce nad hlavu -* this sounds  best to me .



Moc vam dekuji. Plzenak. Thank you for your explanations. And you use the word  "zvednout". I see ..... 
I learned a lot. Znovu dekuji !!!!


----------



## Plzenak

erico said:


> Moc vam dekuji. Plzenak. Thank you for your explanations. And you use the word "zvednout". I see .....
> I learned a lot. Znovu dekuji !!!!


 
 You´re welcome .


----------



## winpoj

I don't think so:

zvedat - zvedal


----------



## winpoj

The infinitive of "zvedl" is "zvednout" (the "tisknout" paradigm).


----------



## Plzenak

I have deleted some of my posts because of their incorrectness.


----------

